# Need someone to do concrete finishing



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone on here do concrete finishing or know anyone who does. Need to pour a patio about 12 x 16 ish. I'll frame it up and put down the gravel, just need someone to finish it off after the concrete is poured.


----------

